# Sea Dart



## andy2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

If the Convair F2Y Sea Dart ever became operational and produced in large number, plus similar planes were also developed, would've aircraft carriers become things of the past, or would've there still be a need for them?


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Based on the way history played itself out, the obvious answer is no. Sea Dart was not a realistic platform IMO. Events turned out as they should have. Sea Dart bad idea/Bigger modern carriers and aircraft good idea.


----------

